# عشرة اشياء نتعلمها من اليابانيين بالكوارث



## safety113 (11 أبريل 2011)

*[font=&quot]عشرة أشياء نتعلمها من اليابانيين في محنتهم ونتدبر أنفسنا وأحوالنا،، [/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot]لفتني تصرف اليابانيين بعد حصول الكارثة ، واحببت ان اوضح 10 اشياء لطريقة تدبير امورهم ، مما قد يساعد ايام الازمات ... [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]١-الهدوء. 
[/font]**[font=&quot]ولا منظر لضرب الصدر أو النواح. الحزن بحد ذاته يسمو. 
٢-الاحترام. 
طوابير محترمة للماء و المشتريات. لا كلمة جافة و لا تصرف جارح. 
٣-التدبير. 
المعمار الفائق الروعة. المباني تارجحت و لم تسقط. 
٤-الرحمة. 
الناس اشتروا فقط ما يحتاجونه للحاضر حتى يستطيع الكل الحصول على شيء. 
٥-النظام. 
لا فوضى في المحال. لا تزمير و لا استيلاء على الطرق. فقط التفاهم. 
٦-التضحية. 
خمسون عاملا ظلوا في المفاعل النووي يضخون ماء البحر فيه. كيف يمكن أبدا ان يكافئوا؟ 
٧-الرفق. 
المطاعم خفضت أسعارها. أجهزة الصرف الآلي تُركت في حالها. القوي اهتم بالضعيف. 
٨-التدريب. 
الكبار و الصغار , الكل عرف ماذا يفعل بالضبط. و هذا ما فعلوه. 
٩-الإعلام. 
أظهروا تحكما رائعا. لا مذيعين تافهين. فقط تقارير هادئة 
١٠-الضمير. 
عندما انقطعت الكهرباء في المحال أعاد الناس ما بأيديهم إلى الرفوف و مشوا بهدوء. [/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أبريل 2011)

اللهم أبعد عنا الكوارث
وتحية لشعب اليابان الحضاري


----------



## احمد آل حميد (13 أبريل 2011)

هذة ثقافة مغروسة فيهم منذو مئات السنين، بالاضافة الى الالتزام الغربي الممثل في الاحتلال الامريكي
اريد ان اكون متفائلا لكن الحقيقة اننا نحتاج الى سنوات ضوئية للوصول الى ما وصلو الية...


----------



## عبد الرحمن/ (17 أبريل 2011)

الغريب بالأمر إنهم التزموا بالمبادئ التي هي موجودة أصلاً في ديننا ونحن بكل غرابة مبهورين بها , لا بل نحاول أن نتعلمها منهم في حين أنها موجودة بين أيدينا .
شكراً كتير على هذا الموضوع لأنو صراحةً أنا معجب كتير ب "أخلاق" الشعب الياباني


----------



## عمر كاممل (12 يونيو 2011)

انما الأمـم الأخـلاق ما بقيـت
فإن همُ ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبـوا


----------



## mosub (15 نوفمبر 2011)

لك الشكر


----------

